# Geese



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday watched a large flock of Geese fly over, changing formation 

in flight

Winters day, clear, something very special 

Aldra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Sandra,

I'd love to know what they are saying to each other as there is continuous chatter going on within the ranks.
Or maybe it's just when they go over my house as I don't keep secret my distaste for the mess the Canadian variety make.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

In the van at Grassington last weekend in a clear blue sky, we saw loads of geese coming over in groups of 20 to 30 for around 3 hours, certainly well over a 1000 came over west to east, later on we saw a few stragglers come over in 1s and 2s, these were also lower in altitude, probably exhausted.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

